# Family tragedy



## ilikewood (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi all....many of you know me personally and have met some of my family.  I know I haven't been real active lately as my job and family have taken a great deal of my time.  I just wanted all of those that know me that my 13 year old son (Kyle) passed away from an asthma attack today.

Right now my family is doing as well as possible and his siblings have done well as they were all with him when he went, but I know we will have hard times to come as he was a huge part of all of our lives.  I know he is in heaven and is asthma free for the first time in his life. 

I just wanted all of you who I personally know that I am greatful for many of your friendships.


----------



## airrat (Mar 17, 2008)

Bill I am so sorry to hear that.   My wife and I will hold you and your family in our thoughts and prayers tonight.   As an asthma sufferer I can directly relate to his health.


----------



## PenWorks (Mar 17, 2008)

Bill, my sincere sympathy to you & your family for this great loss. Your son & family will be in our prayers.


----------



## ilikewood (Mar 17, 2008)

Thank you Tom and Anthony.  We can use all the prayers we can get.


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 17, 2008)

Bill - I cannot imagine the pain of losing a child, particularly in a family as devoted to children such as yours. Please know that you and the family are in my thoughts and prayers tonight.


----------



## ilikewood (Mar 17, 2008)

Lou, those words mean alot to me right now.  Thank you.


----------



## bjackman (Mar 17, 2008)

Bill,
I am so sorry for your loss. I am sure you have family, friends and neighbors available, but please let me know if there is anything I could help you with. We are only a couple hours away.


----------



## redbulldog (Mar 17, 2008)

Bill:
My prayers are for you and your family.
God Bless and comfort you.


----------



## rlharding (Mar 17, 2008)

Oh Bill...I am so sorry.  I can't imagine what your family is going through.

Peace and light on his journey.


----------



## SuperDave (Mar 17, 2008)

Bill,

Sorry for your loss. We too have six children and I cannot imagine your pain. Our prayers are with you and your family.

Dave


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Mar 17, 2008)

Oh my god... Bill that is a blow that I can not even fathom!  My oldest will be 13 in June and I personaly know how that feels to not be able to breathe.  I can not even start to feel what you must be going thru right now.  The very thought has me fighting back tears myself.  Only God can keep you sane at a time like this. Please know that we will be praying for you and your family, and stay strong my friend.


----------



## Ligget (Mar 17, 2008)

Bill that is terrible news, my sincere sympathy to you and your family.


----------



## R2 (Mar 17, 2008)

My condolences to you and your family Bill on this tragic loss.
Let's hope all the work being done in the field of asthma research can stop this happening to other families.


----------



## Gruntster (Mar 17, 2008)

I am so very sorry to hear this. My most sincere sympathy to your entire family.


----------



## johnnycnc (Mar 17, 2008)

Very sorry to hear of your loss.
As a father of 3 my heart goes out to you.
You and your family will be in our prayers.


----------



## karlkuehn (Mar 17, 2008)

Bill, I don't even know what to say except I'm sorry, and I'll pray for you and yours in this difficult time. I don't even want to imagine what you are all going through. Heartbreaking.


----------



## Grizz (Mar 17, 2008)

Oh my, my heart aches for you.  I have two sons and I can't imagine the emotions that you are going through. My prayers are with you and the family.


----------



## DocStram (Mar 17, 2008)

Bill . . .  this is heartbreaking news. Although we can't be there with your family, please know that the IAP family is praying for you, your family, and young Kyle's soul.


----------



## NavyDiver (Mar 17, 2008)

Bill, I am very sorry for your loss.  You and your family will be in our prayers!


----------



## Darley (Mar 17, 2008)

Bill, my deepest sympathy to you and your family you will be in our prayers on this side of the world


----------



## kent4Him (Mar 17, 2008)

Bill, I am sad to hear of your tragedy.  I'm praying for you and your family.


----------



## Dario (Mar 17, 2008)

My condolences...we'll be praying for your son and your family.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Mar 17, 2008)

Our prayers are to you and your family.  What a tradegy.


----------



## LEAP (Mar 17, 2008)

Bill, there are no words to express our feelings. Stay strong for your family but don't forget to take time for you. My thoughts and prayers will be with you.


----------



## its_virgil (Mar 17, 2008)

Bill,
I too am saddened to hear of the loss of your son. I can only imagine the heartbreak and pain that you and your family is experiencing. I'm sure your loss is heaven's gain and yes, he is asthma free. I will be praying for you and your family...for the peace that only comes from God.
In Him, my friend,
Don


----------



## Mudder (Mar 17, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss.

I will pray that you and your family are given the strength to help you through the sad times that lie ahead.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 17, 2008)

Bill,

My heart goes out to you and your family.  I cannot tell you that I know how you feel, for there is no way to know the depth of another's grief.  I can only tell you that you are in my thoughts and prayers.  Knowing he is in a far better place and can breathe freely hopefully will help you through a most difficult time.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Mar 17, 2008)

Bill,

I have no words but you have all my prayers....peace be in your hearts, I will keep you all in my thoughts..

God Bless


----------



## Chasper (Mar 17, 2008)

My heartfelt sympathy to you and your family.  I pray for you and your family that you may find stregnth and peace is this sorrowful time.


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 17, 2008)

Bill, I'm so very sorry to hear this. No words can properly express my grief for you. As a father I can only begin to imagine how you must feel. You and yours will continue in our prayers.


----------



## cigarman (Mar 17, 2008)

Bill, I so sorry for your loss.  Please know that you and your family will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## GoodTurns (Mar 17, 2008)

Bill and Family,
I cannot imagine your grief.  I will hold your family up in my thoughts and prayers as you try to accept and understand this tragedy.
Jon


----------



## JayDevin (Mar 17, 2008)

So Very sorry to hear of the passing of your son, My thoughts are with you and your family during this difficult time.


----------



## winpooh498 (Mar 17, 2008)

Bill,
All I can say is I am soo sorry! You and your family will be in our prayers.


----------



## rherrell (Mar 17, 2008)

Bill, I am so sorry. Please know that we're all praying for you and your son.


----------



## negid (Mar 17, 2008)

My family will be praying for you too.

As my pastor just said yesterday in church; do not grieve to long for your loved ones, they are in the happiest place they could ever imagine now.


----------



## dalemcginnis (Mar 17, 2008)

What can I say but, I'm praying for you.


----------



## Tom McMillan (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear the news Bill.  

You and Your Family are in my prayers and will pray for God's comfort for all.


----------



## jscola (Mar 17, 2008)

Bill, I am vary sorry for you loss . My prayers are with you and your family.        Joe S.


----------



## gerryr (Mar 17, 2008)

Not much can be said except that you have my deepest sympathy.


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 17, 2008)

Bill, I'm so sorry, you and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## gokartergo (Mar 17, 2008)

Not sure what to say.. There most be no pain worse then loosing a child.. We will keep you in our thoughts a prayers... Dan & Family


----------



## shawn394 (Mar 17, 2008)

Bill, I am very sorry for your loss. I only have one and can't imagine what it would be like to lose her.  You and your family will be in our prayers!


----------



## wudnhed (Mar 17, 2008)

Bill, I hope you feel all the love and strength the Lord can give you.  Bless your family!


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 17, 2008)

At times like this, words are useless.

May God give you and your family strength.


----------



## ESwindell (Mar 17, 2008)

Bill,
I am deeply sorry for your loss.  I have a hard time tying to imagine what you and your family are going through.  I will keep you and your family in my prayers and hope that your healing time goes as smooth as possible.
God Bless,
Eric


----------



## PR_Princess (Mar 17, 2008)

In this time of great grief and saddness Bill, know that our heart felt sympathies are with you. 

You and and your family will be held in gentle thought and prayer.


----------



## leehljp (Mar 17, 2008)

Lifting you and your family in prayer here too, Bill. It is never easy in times like this. Thanks for sharing this and letting us be a part in sharing this sadness, and at the same time we are here for you.


----------



## Johnathan (Mar 17, 2008)

Bill, I am so sorry to hear this news. I'll pray for you and your family during this tragedy. How heartbreaking and at such a young age, I cannot imagine and pray that there are many family and friends to support you all right now.


----------



## Woodlvr (Mar 17, 2008)

Bill, Our prayers are with you and your family. I lost a 15yr old daughter so I know some of what you and you family are feeling. You will see your son again and like you said he is 100% healthy now.


----------



## Monty (Mar 17, 2008)

Bill, I'm so sorry for your loss. Like others, I can't fathom the loss of a child. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Mar 17, 2008)

Praying for you and your family.


----------



## twoofakind (Mar 17, 2008)

You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers and I am very sorry for your loss.
Andy


----------



## gketell (Mar 17, 2008)

Bill, I am VERY sorry for your loss.  Best wishes for your family!!

GK


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Mar 17, 2008)

Bill, you and your family are in our prayers.


----------



## RonSchmitt (Mar 17, 2008)

Sincerest sympathy to you and your family. We will keep you in our prayers.


----------



## GBusardo (Mar 17, 2008)

Bill, I am at a loss for words, be strong and try to keep the faith. I would imagine at times like these, it's ok to be a little more than a little angry. God be with you and your family.


----------



## jclark58 (Mar 17, 2008)

Bill,  I saw your post late last night and still haven't come up with the correct words to describe my sympathy for you and your family, and i doubt I ever will.  I'm sorry doesn't even begin to describe how each and every one of us on hear feels about your loss.  

Jason


----------



## Tea Clipper (Mar 17, 2008)

Bill, I am so sorry to hear this.  My sincere sympathy to you and your family for this great loss.


----------



## Pompeyite (Mar 17, 2008)

Bill,
I am sorry to hear of your sad loss.  My condolences go out to you and your family.  May the good lord give you all, the strength to bear your loss.


----------



## rdunn12 (Mar 17, 2008)

Bill,
 You and your family are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## arioux (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi Bill,

You and your familly are in our prayers.  Hang in there, he his watching for you from up there now.

Alfred


----------



## GaryMGg (Mar 17, 2008)

Bill,
My condolences from our family to yours for your tragic loss.
We'll keep y'all in our thoughts and prayers.
Peace.


----------



## Rochester (Mar 17, 2008)

Dear Bill,

My prayers are with you and your family.  May God watch over all of you.

Dale Pace


----------



## ericw95 (Mar 17, 2008)

Bill - I am so sorry for your loss.  Thoughts and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry.  God bless you in this time of loss.


----------



## ilikewood (Mar 17, 2008)

Thank all of you so very much.  I hadn't logged on all day as I was out making arrangments, so when I saw and read all the posts, I was really overwhelmed.  Thank you so much for your prayers and thoughts.  Every bit counts.  Everyones words are just too kind and I am really humbled by the response of all of you here.  I just can't thank you all enough.


----------



## low_48 (Mar 17, 2008)

I just saw the post Bill, I'm so sorry for your loss. His spirit must have been special to live a full life in such a short time. Your family and his friends are better for knowing him. Celebrate his life!!!!


----------



## Aderhammer (Mar 17, 2008)

Bill I haven't posted as i don't know what to say in these situations w/o sounding cheesy or canned but my condolences are with you, your family, and your late sons friends.


----------



## Scott (Mar 18, 2008)

Bill,

I just saw your post, and I read all the wonderful responses from everybody else.  You, your Wife, and your family hold a special place in my heart since I was able to meet you all.  I can't imagine the depth of your loss, and I grieve with you.  I'm not far away either, if there is anything I can do.  Take care, and hold your family close.

Scott.


----------



## Tanner (Mar 18, 2008)

Bill, I'm sorry for your loss. I don't know your pain and I don't want to.  God be with you and your family. You will all be in our prayers.


----------



## Stevej72 (Mar 18, 2008)

Bill, I'm so sorry to hear of your loss.  You and your family will be remembered in our prayers.


----------



## richs (Mar 18, 2008)

Bill, my deepest condolences to you and your family during this tragic loss.


----------



## papaturner (Mar 18, 2008)

Already prayed for you and your family and will continue to do so.

Perry


----------



## greenmtnguy (Mar 18, 2008)

Bill,
I can't begin to imagine what you are going through. Our thoughts are with you. Peace be with you.
Alton


----------



## CaptG (Mar 18, 2008)

Bill, so sorry to hear about your loss.  My prayers are with you.


----------



## el_d (Mar 18, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your loss. I have 2 boys and 2 girls, could not imagine anything happening to them. Our prayers are with you and your Family, Kyle is in a better place.


----------



## MrPukaShell (Mar 18, 2008)

Bill,

I don't know you but we do have something in common.  We too lost our son 2 months 17 days past his 18th birthday.  As I say to people who share this pain, welcome to the club that no one wants to belong to.  My heart goes out to you and your family as I know what you are going through.  If you ever want to talk to someone you can send me an email at any time.  I know that you have lost your son but know that the world has gained an Angel.

You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.

Robert & Family


----------



## gmcnut (Mar 19, 2008)

Bill, I am so sorry for this tragedy that has befallen your family. I will be including you and yours in my prayers.

Mark Elmer


----------



## Malainse (Mar 19, 2008)

Our prayers are with you and your Family....

Mitch


----------



## eskimo (Mar 19, 2008)

Bill,

I'm so sorry for your loss.  As a father of 5, words escape me at a time like this, but know that my thoughts are with you and your family.

Bob Quinn


----------



## MichaelS (Mar 19, 2008)

My prayers are with you and your family. God seems to take his special Angles early to help him watch over the rest of us. As my neighbor who just lost her husband said â€œIts not supposed to happen this wayâ€. I lit a candle for your son last night.


----------

